# Uneven polishing of single bevel knives.



## Thomaso (May 27, 2015)

Hi all, 



I 've sharpened my deba yesterday and there is one thing that bothers me. 

I started on a 700 grit imanishi to get rid of chip in the edge. I moved up the shinogi. 
I followed the instructions to sharpen single bevel knives as in the video from Jon (Japanese knife inports)
All good so far chips are gone and and even grind finish on the shinogi. 
My problem is when i wan to put a mirror finish on the bevel i get un even results. 
I used 2000,4000 and 8000 shapton glass Stones. Flattened 
I looks like the finer grit Stones only hit smaller spots on the Shinogi.
What i want to achieve is a kasumi finish. 
Sharpness of the blade is fenomenal tough !
If i could i upload a photo. 



Advice much appriciated


----------



## Thomaso (May 28, 2015)

i have a picture of the knife.


----------



## TheDispossessed (May 28, 2015)

i learned the hard way, its a waste of steel to fuss over a totally even finish in this case. look at any Japanese chef's single bevel knives they will be less than photogenic but likely more than functional.


----------



## psfred (May 28, 2015)

It's going to be very difficult to remove a significant amount of metal and keep the bevel perfectly even unless you are using a jig or have been sharpening knives like that for a few decades. What you are seeing is more polish on the high spots and less where the stone is riding on two high spots across a very, very shallow valley.

If the edge is good, I'd simply ignore the look of the bevel. On cheap knives, the finish is produced by something like sandblasting, it's not ground. Looks nice and even, but it's really not, and in either case has nothing to do with how the knife cuts.

Peter


----------



## joetbn (May 31, 2015)

Don't some people use finger stones for this purpose?


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 31, 2015)

joetbn said:


> Don't some people use finger stones for this purpose?



Sounds right to me.


----------



## Thomaso (May 31, 2015)

Thank you, i was thinking about that. I need to get my hands on some uchimori.


----------



## brooksie967 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah, what they said already. From speaking to and visiting knife shops and using my own knives it's very rare to get a knife with a perfectly flat bevel straight from the manufacturer. The only way to go without removing valuable metal is to get some jiyuza/hiyuza uchigumori and polish it out with finger stones. Takeshi aoki at aframestokyo always has a great selection of uchigumori koppa for making finger stones as well as pre done stuff!


----------



## Thomaso (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you! I will speak to Takeshi.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 7, 2015)

I got a Gesshin Jinzo Aoto from JKI. Used it to create mist finish above polished edge. It's finish is a little darker than what is on most single bevels. My 270 work yanagi cut superb but was not much to look at. Wanted to spiff it up.

The trick is to create a lot of mud, easy with this stone, fingerpad position at the shinogi line sharpening. Using a light pressure works best letting the mud mist the soft iron. Be patient checking your work as you go until have desired results.


----------



## TB_London (Jun 8, 2015)

Glass stones won't let you build the mud to get an even finish, try a softer stone.


----------



## stevenn21 (Aug 8, 2015)

when it comes to sharpening the more practice you can do the better the results


----------

